# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Zagreb - DANI UDRUGA 11.06.

## Lu

Grad Zagreb organizira manifestaciju na kojoj se predstavljaju udruge koje od grada dobivaju sredstva za pojedine projekte kojima se bave. Ovogodišnji DANI UDRUGA  održati će se na Trgu kralja Tomislava  od 10. lipnja do 14. lipnja.


I ove godine udruga RODA predstaviti će svoj rad na prigodnom štandu, dana 11. lipnja u trajanju od 10 h do 17 h.
Na štandu ce se dijeliti besplatni edukacijski letci, te će se moći kupiti majice za djecu i odrasle, te platnene pelene kojima udruga financira svoj rad.

Veselimo se Vašoj posjeti!

----------


## Lulu

a ja se baš danas uputila pa pregledala sve štandove i odslušala neki horor koncert pritom no vas nigdje. šteta, baš sam se nameračila na neku majicu.

----------


## baka

Od 5-7. lipnja održavaju se Dani otvorenih vrata udruga. organizira Ured Vlade RH za udruge. Cilj približavanje javnosti projekte od interesa za opće dobro koje provode udruge u Hrvatskoj.

----------

